
What I Learned About Saving Money from Talking to People Who Got Out of Debt - JackPoach
https://melmagazine.com/what-i-learned-about-saving-money-from-talking-to-people-who-got-out-of-debt-588161984945#.qk5oo51a9
======
s3nnyy
Actually, programmers are well-suited to get out of debt quickly or retire
early.

Here is a talk I gave on this topic: "Move to Switzerland, work in IT, live
frugally and be free":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1oeSs67myA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1oeSs67myA).
(Disclaimer: I am a programmer and I run a tech recruiting agency as a side-
hustle. If you look for a tech job in Zurich (or Munich), shoot me a message.
You find my e-mail address in my HN-profile.)

~~~
brianwawok
Or read MrMoneyMoustache. He was a programmer who was able to retrieve in a
few years of working.

The biggest obstacle to most people is that you win by consuming less not
making more.

Which is hard for people to accept. A lot of the same analogies as weight
loss. You retire early by spending less. You lose weight by eating less.
Earning more and exercising more are good, but they are the second line of
defense.

~~~
s3nnyy
I like earlyretirementextreme.com more as it's deeper than MMM.

